# HongKong LED Strip im Case einbauen?!



## Furby (21. März 2011)

Hi, weiß jemand ob man die LED Strip im
Gehäuse einbauen kann, bzw. ob man
das einfach an's Netzteil dranklemmen kann.

Wenn ja wie? Über Molex? oder wie?

Link zu LED-Strip




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (21. März 2011)

Ich denke schon da du das ans Netzteil kleben kannst ... ist halt nur die Frage wo dus anschließt und ob das mit den Kanten geht
Oder wie hast du dir das vorgestellt ??


----------



## fuddles (21. März 2011)

Hol dir doch lieber gleich son Set: Aquarium RGB SMD Blinken 60 LED lampe Streifen LD024 bei eBay.de: LED - Leuchten (endet 05.04.11 08:14:02 MESZ)

Hat nen eigenen Trafo + Fernbedienung 
Hab 2 so Sets laufen. Eins hinterm Bett und eins hinterm TV. Passt doch sicher auch wunderbar in den PC.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2011)

Ich würde da lieber ein paar Taler mehr auf den Tisch legen und hier mal einen Blick riskieren -> FlexLights oder Doppel Klick


----------



## Furby (21. März 2011)

Ahh danke, das ist doch ne gute Alternative.
Kostet gleich viel und hat gleich den passenden
Molex Stecker dabei.

Blue LED Strip


----------

